# I think I've got it?



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you got it. Beautiful picture of Maddie. I can't wait for my puppy to get here.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you! She's quite a girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OH OH she is beautiful!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful pic


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you! I've waiting for our son to get home & take some pictures of our girl! She is beautiful & I wanted him to capture her spirit. He took a ton more.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

All I can see is beauty inside and out. And I want to see more of it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Love that expression. She looks a bit like Cosmo (see the link below my signature)!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep.! You got it.. A beautiful looking Golden called Maddie... ...
You need to post some more pics now that you know how...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Your Maddie is just gorgeous!!!
Where did you get her from?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We got Maddie from Diane Henning, who whelped & raised the litter for her friend, Beth Johnson. I found her through this forum and the signature line of Linda, Tahnee GR. I just went to the Rustic Pines site & asked about puppies. It was meant to be.I think she gets more beautiful every day.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a pretty girl with those big white pearly teeth!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Very pretty...now that you 'have it' you will need to post more!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your girl!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is beautiful! Great photo!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is beautiful and looks so happy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

More pictures, please....she is a beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maddie's a beautiful girl, looking forward to seeing more pictures of her.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Maddie is a pretty, happy girl!




Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> View attachment 103341
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's too big. Sorry if you can't see it. Remember, I'm doing the learning curve here.
> ...


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Ditto for your Maddiegirl!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's our girl! 

Having problems resizing.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Maddie is beautiful!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

